# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  शादी की फोटोग्राफी सीखे स्टार जासमीन के साथ

## Chandrshekhar

स्टार फोटोग्राफर जासमीन ने एक ऑनलाईन 5 दिवसीय शादी की फोटोग्राफी पाठ्यक्रम बनाया है , आईये उसे देखे शायद कुछ सीख सके ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

5 दिन के इस  इस कोर्स में, जैस्मीन स्टार  फ़ोटो तैयारी, निष्पादन और एक सचमुच की  शादी के बाद निर्माण अल्बम केसे बनाया जाता है , ये सीखा रही है ।

----------


## super_boy00007

> 5 दिन के इस  इस कोर्स में, जैस्मीन स्टार  फ़ोटो तैयारी, निष्पादन और एक सचमुच की  शादी के बाद निर्माण अल्बम केसे बनाया जाता है , ये सीखा रही है ।


अच्छा सूत्र सुरु किया है मित्र आपने क्रप्या इसको जरी रखे अच्छे सूत्र के लिए +++++++

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उनके वेबसाईट से ये लेख हुबहु लिया गया है 


First day of a 5-day crouse. In this course, Jasmine Star will be leading a special 5-day photographic course built around the preparation, execution and post-production of a live wedding.

Second day of a 5-day course. In this course, Jasmine Star will be leading a special 5-day photographic course built around the preparation, execution and post-production of a live wedding.

Third day of a 5-day course. In this course, Jasmine Star will be leading a special 5-day photographic course built around the preparation, execution and post-production of a live wedding.

*** Note from the original recorder: "For Day 3, I wasn\’t at home, so I didn\’t manage to record it the way I wanted, but I think there is enough from the wedding ceremony here. There are 2 files, that contain a bit of the same things, as the second one is a bit longer, with worse quality, couldn\’t do it better in this case!"

Fourth day of a 5-day course. In this course, Jasmine Star will be leading a special 5-day photographic course built around the preparation, execution and post-production of a live wedding.

Finally, the last day of the course. In this course, Jasmine Star will be leading a special 5-day photographic course built around the preparation, execution and post-production of a live wedding.

mORE iNFO
_http://creativelive.com/courses/jasmine_star/

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अच्छा सूत्र सुरु किया है मित्र आपने क्रप्या इसको जरी रखे अच्छे सूत्र के लिए +++++++


धन्यवाद  मित्र तकीनिकी जानकारी विभाग मैं तो गूगल बाबा ही 100% मेहरबानी करते है,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

Wedding Photography Course with Jasmine Star -FAM
English | MPEG2 944x536 8000 Kbps 25 fps | MP3 128 Kbps 44.1 KHz | 13.9 GB
Genre: eLearning

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पूरा प्रोग्राम यहा से डाउनलोड करे 


http://www.filesonic.com/file/RvkSYCW/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/dyDV2xT/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/pZ91pnM/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/GjsvOXV/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/VqBuTHy/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/BXKV2hW/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/tPYyZyP/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/w6tYGWP/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/qy4rUAp/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/RvkSdoE/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/dyDVjxD/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/T7mxS3a/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/ir4JhOU/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part13.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/BXKVpTW/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part14.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/JHoqdai/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part15.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/aTBmM1x/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part16.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/zQRzW5U/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part17.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/aTBmpzN/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part18.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/Xzonxta/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part19.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/IDUgcpP/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part20.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/m4tOcT6/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part21.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/fYvOeIP/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part22.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/OHrDGei/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part23.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/nhpVn0j/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part24.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/l9gyG7h/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part25.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/KkbwwNk/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part26.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/tPYzK2v/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part27.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/syMU8qy/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part28.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/YDpdVHa/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part29.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/BXKrFTz/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part30.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/YDpdVJy/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part31.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/fYviaM5/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part32.rar

----------


## Saroz

*कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आया चंद्रशेखर भईया....!!!
क्या ये कोर्से ऑनलाइन करना होगा....????*

----------


## love birds

> पूरा प्रोग्राम यहा से डाउनलोड करे 
> 
> 
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/RvkSYCW/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part01.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/dyDV2xT/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part02.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/pZ91pnM/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part03.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/GjsvOXV/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part04.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/VqBuTHy/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part05.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/BXKV2hW/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part06.rar
> ...




भाई लिंक ठोरा छोटा हो तो चलेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आया चंद्रशेखर भईया....!!!
> क्या ये कोर्से ऑनलाइन करना होगा....????*


मित्र ऑन लाईन सिखाया था जिसे अब डावन्लोड करना होगा 



> भाई लिंक ठोरा छोटा हो तो चलेगा


मित्र लिंक यही है , सीखने के लिए काफी कम है ।

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया चाँद भाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस सूत्र मैं मित्रो से अनुरोध है की अधिक से अधिक फोटोग्राफी  से संबन्धित जानकारी/सॉफ्टवेयर पोस्ट करे ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अपने तो कुछ पल्ले नहीं पड़ा , इस निपट मुरख को कुछ बताओ, सूत्र की हेडिंग देख के आया था , पर कुछ देखने को मिला ही नहीं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोटोशोप - Masking &Compositing Hair

फोटोशोप गुरु  Deke McClellan से आप भी ये सीख सकते है । 
काफी अच्छे तरीके से बाल को सेट करना बताया है , 

Topics include:

* Understanding the Calculations command
* Calculating masks with the Subtract and Add modes
* Enhancing a mask with Apply Image
* Creating a traditional blue screen mask
* Masking dark hair against a busy background
* Painting in missing hairs with a  tablet
* Masking blonde hair
* Performing selective edits with Dodge and Burn
* Masking a difficult image in multiplepasses

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोटोशोप - Masking &Compositing Hair

साइज़-  875 MB
अवधि : 3h 06m | 
विडियो : AVC (.mov) 960x540 |
 औडियो : AAC 48KHz mono
Genre: eLearning | Language: English | Level: Intermediate

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://www.filesonic.com/file/QX4NX2M/LC Photoshop MCH.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/cusQpv9/LC Photoshop MCH.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/FFdyf31/LC Photoshop MCH.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/tb6GVkV/LC Photoshop MCH.part4.rar

----------


## Dark Rider

यार चाँद व्यर्थ मे मेहनत कर रहे हो , अगर ऐसा ही होता तो मै कब का इन्हें पोस्ट कर देता , लोग इन्हें डाउनलोड ही नही कर पायेंगे |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यार चाँद व्यर्थ मे मेहनत कर रहे हो , अगर ऐसा ही होता तो मै कब का इन्हें पोस्ट कर देता , लोग इन्हें डाउनलोड ही नही कर पायेंगे |


भाई आप ठीक ही बोल रहे होगे, पर फ़ाईले तो आराम से डाउनलोड हो रही है , फिर से चेक करके देख लिया जी ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई आप ठीक ही बोल रहे होगे, पर फ़ाईले तो आराम से डाउनलोड हो रही है , फिर से चेक करके देख लिया जी ।


ना मै size की बात कर रहा हू , कुछ ज्यादा है सामान्य सदस्यों के लिए तो |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ना मै size की बात कर रहा हू , कुछ ज्यादा है सामान्य सदस्यों के लिए तो |


जी भाई साईज़ तो ज्यादा है आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ, पर दूसरा उपाय अभी नहीं है, साईज़ इसलिए पहले बता दिया है, वैसे किसी को अगर रियल मैं सीखना है तो साईज़ काफी कम है ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> जी भाई साईज़ तो ज्यादा है आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ, पर दूसरा उपाय अभी नहीं है, साईज़ इसलिए पहले बता दिया है, वैसे किसी को अगर रियल मैं सीखना है तो साईज़ काफी कम है ।



हा वो बात भी है किसी टाइम मेने सिर्फ 6 set  डाउनलोड किये थे 64 gb के , इसलिए आपका कहना भी सही है |


अच्छा लो जी आपका साथ तो देना ही है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हा वो बात भी है किसी टाइम मेने सिर्फ 6 set  डाउनलोड किये थे 64 gb के , इसलिए आपका कहना भी सही है |
> 
> 
> अच्छा लो जी आपका साथ तो देना ही है |


जी भाई आप से ही कुछ सीखा हूँ, उसे ही सदस्यो को बता रहा हूँ

----------


## Dark Rider

Photoshop Top Secret Full 5 DVDs Set | 18.89 GB




Win/Mac Applications | Year: 2011 | Full 5 DVDs | Language: English
How to Become a Photoshop "Black Belt"-Fast!



http://www.photoshoptopsecret.com/


http://www.filesonic.com/folder/13385811

http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD1.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD1.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD1.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD2.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD2.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD2.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD3.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD3.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD4.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...DVD4.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/264187...Bonus_DVD5.iso

http://www.wupload.com/folder/749186

http://www.wupload.com/file/47839293...DVD1.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839294...DVD1.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839294...DVD1.part3.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839295...DVD2.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839295...DVD2.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839296...DVD2.part3.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839296...DVD3.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839297...DVD3.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839297...DVD4.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839298...DVD4.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/47839298...Bonus_DVD5.iso

http://www.fileserve.com/file/b9uFJhS
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CVkZqUa
http://www.fileserve.com/file/f8jj9Te
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xhmWuCK
http://www.fileserve.com/file/qGh6gHX
http://www.fileserve.com/file/q9bcjJE
http://www.fileserve.com/file/XFMB8Ct
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BzdjWSV
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Xtwpcym
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Df3P3ZT

अधिक जानकारी और फास्ट Torrent लिंक केलिए  मुझे pm करे |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मस्त जानकारी है , आशा है जिनको रियल मैं फोटो शॉप सीखना है , वो इसको डावन्लोड करके सीख सकते है, काफी आसान सी अङ्ग्रेज़ी है ओर सिखाने का तरीका बेस्ट है ।

----------


## badboy123455

सूत्र तो शानदार हे पर अपना काम पेन्ट ब्रुश से ही चल जाता हे वैसे नई जानकारी हेतु धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सूत्र तो शानदार हे पर अपना काम पेन्ट ब्रुश से ही चल जाता हे वैसे नई जानकारी हेतु धन्यवाद


अच्छा है भाई , काम चलना चाहिए , आपका स्वागत है

----------


## shankar52

> पूरा प्रोग्राम यहा से डाउनलोड करे 
> 
> 
> http://www.*********.com/file/RvkSYCW/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part01.rar
> http://www.*********.com/file/dyDV2xT/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part02.rar
> http://www.*********.com/file/pZ91pnM/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part03.rar
> http://www.*********.com/file/GjsvOXV/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part04.rar
> http://www.*********.com/file/VqBuTHy/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part05.rar
> http://www.*********.com/file/BXKV2hW/W3dding Photogr4phy Cours3 with J4smin3 St4r (4ug 25-29, 2010).part06.rar
> ...


यह लिंक कम नहीं कर रहा है

----------


## dkj

:central 141::central 141::central 141::central 141:

----------


## gupta rahul

आप के ईस उत्कृष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ

----------

